# Should I ???



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I been toying with the idea of getting a old frame P99....
well I found one localy for $400 out the door....
I have not seen it but the guy told me over the phone that no more than 200 rounds went down range .... it is missing the small stuff (extra sights and mag tool and allen wrench) What say you ??
I was holding out for a 9mm "AF" date code P99/QA or better even in AS, which I know might be impossible to find...


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal.

Of my two "old style" P-99s,
In Feb-05, I bought an `03 AS used in excellent condition for $400.
Then last Dec, I won an `01 AS used in good condition on gunbroker.com for $380. (Which I had cobra chromed for $95)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm a fan of the new frame, personally. BUt I know some of U guys like the old frame.

If your wife doesn't raise much hell, go ahead and get it :mrgreen:


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds good, if you have the funds, go for it.


----------



## mrmosin (Jan 2, 2007)

I just purchased an early model with split trigger, maybe 99%, 2 mags, for $450. I have put 100 rds thru it and it is equal or better than my 2 Sig 9MM's, or my HK USP. Mine is a second year production. S&W is sending me the inserts, so all is well. Now I need to find another, just as nice, for the same price.
:lol:


----------

